# Young FAs



## MisticalMisty (Mar 4, 2006)

I know I'm not the only one who's noticed an increase in the number of young FAs that have joined our community.

First of all, I think it's absolutely wonderful! The new generation of bbw/ssbbws are very lucky to have a growing population of open fat admirers. I was 23 before I was even introduced to a fa.

I really hope that this trend continues and more and more people are accepting of not only their own bodies, but those of others as well!

Good luck you youngin's!


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 4, 2006)

Indeed, good luck to the new crop. Maybe we can get some better proportions going on now.

Just so long as they don't steal any of my older wimmens.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 4, 2006)

ataraxia said:


> Indeed, good luck to the new crop. Maybe we can get some better proportions going on now.
> 
> Just so long as they don't steal any of my older wimmens.



lol...good gravy..better not say that too loudly..the older part at least


----------



## Arkveveen (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah, I am a young FA myself at 18 years of age. I have been since... all my life!


----------



## moonvine (Mar 4, 2006)

ataraxia said:


> Indeed, good luck to the new crop. Maybe we can get some better proportions going on now.
> 
> Just so long as they don't steal any of my older wimmens.



I am sure there are enough older women to go around


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 4, 2006)

Yay for me!!!! CONGRATULATIONS CHIMPI FOR BEING A YOUNG FA THAT IS WELL LOOKED UPON.

Wait... that came out wrong.
Congratulations you FA's under 20 years of age... 
*claps*


----------



## Zoom (Mar 5, 2006)

The reason we're getting more young FAs is because we have other boards (Animexpansion, etc.) with a healthy crop of already-converted underage FAs getting older. We never had that before when Dimensions was just starting its online presence.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks Misty, I don't know if I believe in luck but if it's out there, I sure as hell need lots of it right now.


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 5, 2006)

Zoom said:


> The reason we're getting more young FAs is because we have other boards (Animexpansion, etc.) with a healthy crop of already-converted underage FAs getting older. We never had that before when Dimensions was just starting its online presence.



Methinks we're getting so many young FAs partially because of all the underagers we kicked out years ago who're finally hitting majority.


----------



## UberAris (Mar 5, 2006)

> The new generation of bbw/ssbbws are very lucky to have a growing population of open fat admirers.



Hey, If we "young FA's" like big girls, no sence in denying it  !


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 5, 2006)

Just on that note; Anime is incredibly boring and generally rubbish.


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 5, 2006)

Fine, send me your anime then. I'll be sure it finds a good home.


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 5, 2006)

I'll have you know I have never bought nor obtained any of this filfth. As much as I love anything from the orient, this unforunately is not.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 5, 2006)

*I never knew about any of this untill I met my baby! I was very surprised to find out how many men out there that do like us big girls! I am happy to know! HEHEH*


----------



## UberAris (Mar 5, 2006)

Anime isn't all bad, I mean, I could think of alot worse one could be watching... like... Jerry Springer, perhaps?


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 5, 2006)

If there is nothing good on, dont watch the TV. Rather a strange concept, but one worth investigating.


----------



## UberAris (Mar 5, 2006)

Meh, a good book is better anyway... Whos up for Stephen King  ???


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 5, 2006)

Why not try some decent stuff?


----------



## UberAris (Mar 5, 2006)

such as War and Peace? Its long, its deep, and sometimes a bit droneing, especialy with some of the intertwineing sub-plots. I'll stick with King thank-ya kindly


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 5, 2006)

Well to each our own then Uber.


----------



## Emma (Mar 5, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> Why not try some decent stuff?



Oi nothing wrong with Stephen King!


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 5, 2006)

Ok, nothing wrong with Mr King, nothing that great about him either...


----------



## The Weatherman (Mar 5, 2006)

What if I know nothing about anime or Stephen King, but refuse to consider them filth because whether or not people like such things doesn't really reflect on their character?

Meh, that came out a bit harsh. I sometimes have an elitist streak in me myself...

And yay for young FAs... like me lol! Lol, I'm being conceited.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 5, 2006)

* Hoping this is a sign of a upcoming FA/BBW revolution.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 5, 2006)

Now you must face my wrath..lol..don't hijack my thread..it's very cute and cuddly..


----------



## Kingplaya4 (Mar 5, 2006)

Not sure, but I wonder if our overall cultures' acceptance of black/hip hop culture among the young has some affect on this. Granted the emphasis is put on "thick" girls, but once you get past one barrier it does open the door to others.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 5, 2006)

Kingplaya4 said:


> Not sure, but I wonder if our overall cultures' acceptance of black/hip hop culture among the young has some affect on this. Granted the emphasis is put on "thick" girls, but once you get past one barrier it does open the door to others.



That's a very interesting theory. I also have to wonder if it's also because of the ever-expanding waistline of people these days. I live in a really small town, in comparision to where some people live, and I've generally been the biggest person in the room. I've finding now, that there are more and more fat people in my town. I don't know if this is a recent occurence or if they have been hiding or something.

Like I mentioned, it's a trend I'd like to see continue. I just hope that the FAs actually go out with girls. There's no better experience than being on a date with a man that appreciates your fat! WOO HOO


----------



## UberAris (Mar 5, 2006)

> There's no better experience than being on a date with a man that appreciates your fat!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 5, 2006)

UberAris said:


> Hey, If we "young FA's" like big girls, no sence in denying it  !


I'm glad that more and more people are feeling this way.

I discovered I was an FA when I was 10 years old and in 4th Grade. Two years later, when the other kids in my class (where I was the skinniest kid) realized I had a crush on one of the larger girls (and she liked me), we were both subjected to so much scorn and ridicule that it broke us up and forced me into a period of what I now call "preference denial". I went all through junior high and high school trying to deny my preference - even to the point where I dated a normal-sized girl through high school.

Finally I decided not to deny my preference any longer - my happiness was more important than what other people (including my family and friends) thought. Since I was 19, every woman in my life has been a BBW. And I've never regretted my decision, especially since it brought Sandie into my life 14 years ago.


----------



## Tragdor (Mar 5, 2006)

I knew I liked big girls in the 6th grade and thanks to the wonderful power of the world wide web I was able to find the FA community that same year, then I had to lurk for years until I was actually old enough.


----------



## Kingplaya4 (Mar 5, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> That's a very interesting theory. I also have to wonder if it's also because of the ever-expanding waistline of people these days. I live in a really small town, in comparision to where some people live, and I've generally been the biggest person in the room. I've finding now, that there are more and more fat people in my town. I don't know if this is a recent occurence or if they have been hiding or something.
> 
> Like I mentioned, it's a trend I'd like to see continue. I just hope that the FAs actually go out with girls. There's no better experience than being on a date with a man that appreciates your fat! WOO HOO



There actually was an article on cnn.com about this recently, basically stating that people were getting more tolerant of fat people, and one of the reasons likely was because everyone was gaining weight.

What did you mean by "I just hope that the FAs actually go out with girls."?

Do you think a lot of them are too shy to approach girls or do you think they talking about dating big girls and end up dating skinny ones?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 5, 2006)

Kingplaya4 said:


> What did you mean by "I just hope that the FAs actually go out with girls."?
> 
> Do you think a lot of them are too shy to approach girls or do you think they talking about dating big girls and end up dating skinny ones?




Well, it's been my experience that some men claim to be FAs but are still not out to their friends and family and will talk to you online and such but when it comes down to going out on a date, they balk.

Now, when I'm talking to a guy I make sure I ask how his friends and family feel about his preference etc. Partly to ensure that they have actually "outed" themselves so to speak and partly because I don't want to date a guy that is still embarressed by his preference and won't introduce me to the important people in his life.

Does that make any sense? 

I also think some guys are just shy. I know I can be shy around guys somewhat. I won't approach a guy unless I'm positive he's checking me out out of admiration and not disgust..and I never really can tell, so needless to say I don't approach guys..lol. A friend of mine..a fa asked why and I told him..You can spot a fat girl..you can spot a fat girl from a mile away..lol..but..unless a guy is wearing a I love fat chicks t-shirt..it's hard to tell if a man is attracted or disgusted, for me at least.

I think I'm rambling..lol..


----------



## Frank Castle (Mar 5, 2006)

I became an FA when I was around 11 or 12 at a field trip to the lake. We were swiming in the lake when this big girl in a white t-shirt went in. she came out and I could see everything. after that I discovered Dimensions after wanting to do a search for weight gain stories, just out of fun. I was introduced to fat anime girl art when I found Oji Ryojoji's artwork on BTB's old website. And the rest is history. I personaly think that becuase of the so called 'obesity crisis' children are "evolving" into FA's.


----------



## The Weatherman (Mar 5, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I also think some guys are just shy. I know I can be shy around guys somewhat. I won't approach a guy unless I'm positive he's checking me out out of admiration and not disgust..and I never really can tell, so needless to say I don't approach guys..lol. A friend of mine..a fa asked why and I told him..You can spot a fat girl..you can spot a fat girl from a mile away..lol..but..unless a guy is wearing a I love fat chicks t-shirt..it's hard to tell if a man is attracted or disgusted, for me at least.
> 
> I think I'm rambling..lol..



Do you know anything I could do as an FA to make it obvious that I'm checking out a fat girl coz I admire her? If I try to be subtle, she doesn't get the message (probably/maybe for the reasons Misty described), but I'm much too shy to be anything but subtle around girls. A lot of my friends who prefer skinny girls can just 'check out' someone they think is attractive, and she'll pick up on it and let them know right away if she's interested or not... very convenient for all parties. But I'm just ignored most of the time... maybe I'm just going about it all wrong, or have the wrong pheromones* or something. whatev.

*gosh, those things freak me out.


----------



## Kingplaya4 (Mar 5, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Well, it's been my experience that some men claim to be FAs but are still not out to their friends and family and will talk to you online and such but when it comes down to going out on a date, they balk.



I wonder if those men themselves are sure of their preference, or perhaps for them its some sort of fetish thats great in theory but not in reality, or maybe just jerks? lol

I'll be honest, most of my friends and family don't exactly know my preference. I guess my mom and my best friend have a pretty good idea, but to just about anyone else guessing my preference could only be based on conjecture. However, if I had a girl I liked that was at the larger end of what I consider attractive, I would and have brought her with me to meet people I know, no different than I would a more socially acceptable "average" sized girl.

Would I be a little nervous and concerned about the judgements of biased friends and relatives? Absolutely. Would that affect how I acted with her? Absolutely not.

David


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 5, 2006)

Kingplaya4 said:


> However, if I had a girl I liked that was at the larger end of what I consider attractive, I would and have brought her with me to meet people I know, no different than I would a more socially acceptable "average" sized girl.
> 
> Would I be a little nervous and concerned about the judgements of biased friends and relatives? Absolutely. Would that affect how I acted with her? Absolutely not.
> 
> David



Will you explain to me this notion of girls at the larger end of what you consider attractive? How do they fit into your scheme of things? I guess that means there's a weight that women reach where they are no longer attractive to you?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm proud to be here.. Whether you consider me an FA or not... but lets not get on that.

This place has become a serious encourager..I love meeting all these new people, and the conversations we have. Plus the pretty ladies.. but once again we won't get on that

It's great that you feel the need to acknowledge us... It makes being 18 seem a little better.

Thanks again Misty!!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 5, 2006)

Jon Blaze said:


> I'm proud to be here.. Whether you consider me an FA or not... but lets not get on that.
> 
> This place has become a serious encourager..I love meeting all these new people, and the conversations we have. Plus the pretty ladies.. but once again we won't get on that
> 
> ...



No thanks needed  But I do appreciate the sentiment! You're right, I did feel the need to acknowledge you! I think it's awesome blossom


----------



## OnAnotherPlanet (Mar 5, 2006)

*cartwheels* YEAH!

Go us!


----------



## herin (Mar 5, 2006)

Just wanted to say to all you "young FAs" out there, where were you when I was 18?? Well, you yourselves were probably in grade school, but what I mean is I am so very pleased to see young men who know what they want.


----------



## UberAris (Mar 5, 2006)

Gotta love us


----------



## Kingplaya4 (Mar 5, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Will you explain to me this notion of girls at the larger end of what you consider attractive? How do they fit into your scheme of things? I guess that means there's a weight that women reach where they are no longer attractive to you?



Well I hope you aren't offended or anything...I am new and don't mean to be stepping on toes already 

But to answer your question, yes just as there are girls that are too thin for my tastes there are girls that would be too fat. I wouldn't say I have an absolute set point, if someone is beautiful and a wonderful person, I'm not going to not date them because they're a little bigger than what I had in mind.

To use girls that are too thin as an illustration, if I met a girl who was say 130pounds to which I would probably have limited physical attraction, but was beautiful in other ways and had the trite "great personality" well I wouldn't not date her just because of being too thin. But take a girl with exactly the same personality and facial appearance but say like 100 pounds, hey I like sex and the attraction would be zero and a relationship wouldn't be fair to me or her.

Hope that makes sense....

David


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 5, 2006)

Kingplaya4 said:


> Well I hope you aren't offended or anything...I am new and don't mean to be stepping on toes already
> 
> But to answer your question, yes just as there are girls that are too thin for my tastes there are girls that would be too fat. I wouldn't say I have an absolute set point, if someone is beautiful and a wonderful person, I'm not going to not date them because they're a little bigger than what I had in mind.
> 
> ...



No, I'm not offended in the least bit..everyone is attracted to people in different ways...I was really wondering if you had a weight limit. I'm not sure if you read the thread I started about the number on the scale..where I had an experience with a guy that didn't want to date me because I wouldn't gain to be exactly 500 lbs for him. I was just curious to what you really meant.

So what is the larger end for you?


----------



## Kingplaya4 (Mar 5, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> No, I'm not offended in the least bit..everyone is attracted to people in different ways...I was really wondering if you had a weight limit. I'm not sure if you read the thread I started about the number on the scale..where I had an experience with a guy that didn't want to date me because I wouldn't gain to be exactly 500 lbs for him. I was just curious to what you really meant.
> 
> So what is the larger end for you?



Haha I guess we are both computer addicts....

Anyways, I believe I posted in that thread. I did mention a number in one of my posts, but really for me the main issue is mobility. And I don't just mean the ability to walk a few steps, the ability to live a reasonable active life.

People look different at different weights so quoting an exact figure really is unfair. But fair enough to say if someone is too big to move around much, I can pretty much state an absolute there.

I had always considered 300 pounds like an upper limit, but my last gf ended up being that weight. Now she wasn't an athlete but she was fairly muscular and we could play basketball and wrestle around and stuff like that. Plus she was a hottie 

At this point I could probably say 400 as an absolute, but then if I met the most wonderful woman in the world and she was 410 kinda of silly to eliminate her get my drift? But in general I would say someone of that size would be too big for me.

Talk to you later,

David


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 5, 2006)

Kingplaya4 said:


> Now she wasn't an athlete but she was fairly muscular and we could play basketball and wrestle around and stuff like that.



Well...I consider myself active I guess..now, I can't say that I can play basketball, but I couldn't at 175 lbs either..LOL that's neither here nor there..my point..is that I can understand where mobility could be an issue. I can't say that I'm as mobile as I'd like to be..but I do fairly well. I have to take breaks every now and then so my heart doesn't pop..but I consider myself an active fat girl.



Kingplaya4 said:


> At this point I could probably say 400 as an absolute, but then if I met the most wonderful woman in the world and she was 410 kinda of silly to eliminate her get my drift? But in general I would say someone of that size would be too big for me.



I do get your drift..and I understand when you say 300 looks different on different people. Most people think I'm around 300 and they couldn't be more wrong..I just carry my weight well..I got a hot tummy..what can I say  

Seriously...I'm glad the number isn't set in stone for you..you might limit yourself and miss out on a great gal 

Misty

OH, and I'm not really a computer addict..I just enjoy having an intelligent interaction with someone who isn't an elementary school student!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 5, 2006)

MM, so true! I so appreciate the younger guys that are open and confident about their attraction to BBWs, and I know the younger ladies will appreciate them too. I'm starting to sound old here, but I didn't even know about FAs until I was about 38 yrs old, because so many of the guys were in the closet about their preference for big girls. 

Thanks for stepping up guys!!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 5, 2006)

The Weatherman said:


> Do you know anything I could do as an FA to make it obvious that I'm checking out a fat girl coz I admire her? If I try to be subtle, she doesn't get the message (probably/maybe for the reasons Misty described), but I'm much too shy to be anything but subtle around girls. A lot of my friends who prefer skinny girls can just 'check out' someone they think is attractive, and she'll pick up on it and let them know right away if she's interested or not... very convenient for all parties. But I'm just ignored most of the time... maybe I'm just going about it all wrong, or have the wrong pheromones* or something. whatev.
> 
> *gosh, those things freak me out.



Just be nice. Smile at her, tell her you think she is pretty. Compliment her on what she is wearing. Sincerety is real, and women can tell if you are being sincere. Give it a shot...you may meet the love of your life!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 5, 2006)

The Weatherman said:


> But I'm just ignored most of the time... maybe I'm just going about it all wrong, or have the wrong pheromones* or something. QUOTE]
> 
> Since you are still kinda young...and you are hanging with a much younger crowd..it could be that the girls just don't believe anyone could find them attractive.
> 
> ...


----------



## missaf (Mar 5, 2006)

With no offense to the young FAs, new and old to the site alike, it is my personal preference for maturity. Don't be offended if someone isn't "into" you-- that may be something they are concerned with too. Many of you guys have great potential, and I urge you to continue to grow and learn and find what you want for yourselves, because in the end, you'll really make a woman happy when you know what YOU want


----------



## Frank Castle (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm very much open about my FAness. Everyone knows at school. They don't really care. My parents know, but they don't talk about it, i'm guessing they are OK with it.


----------



## UberAris (Mar 6, 2006)

Yeah, my parents... not the most accepting of people. Should have seen them when I brought home my first gf... that was NOT a pretty picture :-/


----------



## moonvine (Mar 6, 2006)

I am not sure that this is a new trend. I have been noticing young FA's for years. In fact, it seems that the vast majority (I know we have some exceptions here) of FA's are in their late teens/early to mid 20's..then there is a big gap where the 30's and 40's should be and they start reappearing around 50. I never have figured this one out - where do they go for all those years? It is hard for a girl trying to get a date


----------



## The Weatherman (Mar 6, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> [Since you are still kinda young...and you are hanging with a much younger crowd..it could be that the girls just don't believe anyone could find them attractive.



Yeah, I think that might have been an issue with the last girl I dated, but it's SUCH a hard topic to bring up in conversation... obviously there could be a catastrophe if I just sat her down and said, "so, in case you haven't noticed, you're fat. Let me share my feelings on that."

I know I have a problem with playing things too conservatively with regards to the opposite sex... I don't get many opportunities, and I don't want to blow them when I do. But I suppose I need to take more risks, and if it seems like the girl is uncomfortable with her weight, try to tell her (and show her!) that I, for one, like it. Of course, if she was uncomfortable with something else, I'm in deep doodoo, but hey, stuff will happen, right?


----------



## UberAris (Mar 6, 2006)

> Since you are still kinda young...and you are hanging with a much younger crowd..it could be that the girls just don't believe anyone could find them attractive.



Yeah, I know that I ran into that alot back in highschool, see a cute girl, go up introduce my self, and get the cold shoulder because they think I'm doing it as some kind of joke. But sence I got to college, I haven't see it much at all.


----------



## moonvine (Mar 6, 2006)

UberAris said:


> Yeah, I know that I ran into that alot back in highschool, see a cute girl, go up introduce my self, and get the cold shoulder because they think I'm doing it as some kind of joke. But sence I got to college, I haven't see it much at all.




I think that is because guys are more likely to that kind of stuff to girls during high school..pretend they are interested as a joke. It just doesn't happen as much later...

Heck, I don't think I've heard "Kelley, you're pretty....pretty ugly" since high school.

High school is miserable for most people, but take heart, most of us get over it


----------



## moonvine (Mar 6, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> If there is nothing good on, dont watch the TV. Rather a strange concept, but one worth investigating.



That's the problem..there's always something good on!


----------



## moonvine (Mar 6, 2006)

UberAris said:


> such as War and Peace? Its long, its deep, and sometimes a bit droneing, especialy with some of the intertwineing sub-plots. I'll stick with King thank-ya kindly



I was an English major and I think War and Peace was possibly the worst book I ever read. And I had to read it for a class *flees*.


----------



## moonvine (Mar 6, 2006)

Kingplaya4 said:


> What did you mean by "I just hope that the FAs actually go out with girls."?
> 
> Do you think a lot of them are too shy to approach girls or do you think they talking about dating big girls and end up dating skinny ones?



I have had the latter happen a LOT. Years ago I even got an email - I was so horrified that I still remember it - from some guy who was getting married in Austin (I'm presuming to a skinny woman). He wanted to meet up with me for sex when he was in town FOR HIS WEDDING. I wonder how *that* marriage turned out. 

So yeah..lots and lots of guys want to have sex with us ...I get offers at least weekly..but very few want to date us. I have no idea if this is the case for thin women as well. I'd tend to think not.


----------



## moonvine (Mar 6, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Well, it's been my experience that some men claim to be FAs but are still not out to their friends and family and will talk to you online and such but when it comes down to going out on a date, they balk.
> 
> Now, when I'm talking to a guy I make sure I ask how his friends and family feel about his preference etc. Partly to ensure that they have actually "outed" themselves so to speak and partly because I don't want to date a guy that is still embarressed by his preference and won't introduce me to the important people in his life.



I do that too, Misty! One of the first questions I always ask...


----------



## saturdayasusual (Mar 6, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I think that is because guys are more likely to that kind of stuff to girls during high school..pretend they are interested as a joke. It just doesn't happen as much later...
> 
> Heck, I don't think I've heard "Kelley, you're pretty....pretty ugly" since high school.
> 
> High school is miserable for most people, but take heart, most of us get over it




I'm 18 so I don't think I'm quite out of having to experience the whole "immature young guy asking a fat girl out as a joke" phase yet. I have a problem believing someone that claims to like me because of things like that. It's kind of sad.


Oh... and Hi! I'm new here.


----------



## olivefun (Mar 6, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I do that too, Misty! One of the first questions I always ask...



That is funny.

My last lover and I were in my bed, and we were just lying around when I asked him if he had always been into fat women..
He said "hmmm, never thought about it"
(I weighed about 300lbs at the time)

He said he just follows his heart, and doesn't think of me as fat, just perfect.

I said that no one would think of me as skinny...

"No," he said thoughtfully, "I like how your body is, the only people that I think are fat or thin are the ones who don't seem to OWN their bodies".

He thinks there are 175lb women that are fat, but I am not.

It is all perspective, I suppose.


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 6, 2006)

I've enjoyed being a young FA (I'm 18)... for many girls that I find attractive that are at or around my age, I'm the first FA they've really known. The only unfortunate part is that usually, these same girls tend to lack confidence because of their bodies... and the fact that nobody has been in their lives yet that has told them they are beautiful. Again, not always the case... but I've noticed it. Though I am young, I gravitate more towards fat women older than myself... I'm attracted to that more confident and developed personality along with looks. I guess that's a reason I could see that BBW wouldn't be attracted to younger guys like myself... who knows?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 6, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Now you must face my wrath..lol..don't hijack my thread..it's very cute and cuddly..



If you were talking to me, I offer my humblist appologizes!


----------



## Frank Castle (Mar 6, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I am not sure that this is a new trend. I have been noticing young FA's for years. In fact, it seems that the vast majority (I know we have some exceptions here) of FA's are in their late teens/early to mid 20's..then there is a big gap where the 30's and 40's should be and they start reappearing around 50. I never have figured this one out - where do they go for all those years? It is hard for a girl trying to get a date


On my message board there are FA's that are still in HIGH SCHOOL. 13-17 demograph.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 6, 2006)

I enjoy "youth", so as long as the guy is sincere, has his wits about him and is a good guy (and of course totally digs fat girls) I have a fairly open mind when it comes to age, which generally leaves me talking to younger guys (meaning younger than me... which leaves some room for wiggling... lol).


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 6, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I enjoy "youth", so as long as the guy is sincere, has his wits about him and is a good guy (and of course totally digs fat girls) I have a fairly open mind when it comes to age, which generally leaves me talking to younger guys (meaning younger than me... which leaves some room for wiggling... lol).


I used to be dead set against talking or dating a younger guy..with my age and experience..I've realzied that age doesn't determine maturity level..and sometimes the younger guys are more openminded.


----------



## Tragdor (Mar 6, 2006)

Frank Castle said:


> On my message board there are FA's that are still in HIGH SCHOOL. 13-17 demograph.




Frank since when was PAWG your board?


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 6, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I enjoy "youth", so as long as the guy is sincere, has his wits about him and is a good guy (and of course totally digs fat girls) I have a fairly open mind when it comes to age, which generally leaves me talking to younger guys (meaning younger than me... which leaves some room for wiggling... lol).



AnnMarie, I'm so glad you feel that way... some of us younger guys (that of course totally dig fat chicks) are definitely worth your time. I would hope though, for your sake, that the need for "sincerity" and "wits" is something you look for in EVERY guy... not just us younger ones! I feel like physical age is MUCH LESS important than the maturity level of someone.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 6, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> AnnMarie, I'm so glad you feel that way... some of us younger guys (that of course totally dig fat chicks) are definitely worth your time. I would hope though, for your sake, that the need for "sincerity" and "wits" is something you look for in EVERY guy... not just us younger ones! I feel like physical age is MUCH LESS important than the maturity level of someone.



I agree, and of course, those traits are something I'm wanting in any potential partner.  And I'm glad you're glad I feel that way...


----------



## Frank Castle (Mar 6, 2006)

Tragdor said:


> Frank since when was PAWG your board?


Well, technicly, it's MS's board. But when I say 'my' board, I mean thats where I admin, thats where I go. I don't mean by posesion. Btw, who is this?


----------



## coyote wild (Mar 7, 2006)

as a young(20?) FA, I figured I should throw in my two cents.

.......what up?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 7, 2006)

coyote wild said:


> as a young(20?) FA, I figured I should throw in my two cents.
> 
> .......what up?



Mmmm.. Not McDonalds burger... *drool*


----------



## UberAris (Mar 7, 2006)

Yeah, I definatly had a chance to introduce my self to this girl I've seen around, cute ssbbw, seems nice, but I choked... :doh:


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 7, 2006)

UberAris said:


> Yeah, I definatly had a chance to introduce my self to this girl I've seen around, cute ssbbw, seems nice, but I choked... :doh:



Ok.......'unchoke' yourself and the next time you see her, take a deep breath and jump right in there.... 

On second thought, maybe you should just stand back for a little while and observe how she interacts with her friends. If you were to just walk up and ask for her phone number or whatever you 'youngun's ask these days, she just may freak out that a 'cute' FA is interested in her. So be careful with how you approch her....ok? That's just my oppinion....


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 7, 2006)

UberAris said:


> Yeah, I definatly had a chance to introduce my self to this girl I've seen around, cute ssbbw, seems nice, but I choked... :doh:



What's her name? I may know her.

but then again maybe not, I haven't gone to IUP in a year so I'm a little behind on the current wave.

=Divals


----------



## olivefun (Mar 7, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> Ok.......'unchoke' yourself and the next time you see her, take a deep breath and jump right in there....
> 
> On second thought, maybe you should just stand back for a little while and observe how she interacts with her friends.




Lily's advice is sound.

Let her know you notice her. Smile and be friendly. Notice how she is with her friends, what her interests are.

She (of course) is more than a BBW. That you notice who she is will make her more interested in getting to know you.


***

Then again, I have seen your picture, you could tell her to just open her eyes and look at you! 

(you are lovely looking)


----------



## UberAris (Mar 7, 2006)

> What's her name? I may know her.
> 
> but then again maybe not, I haven't gone to IUP in a year so I'm a little behind on the current wave.



I honestly don't know the name... I know it starts with an 'A', and that she works in Pratt hall (councling and job center)... I only know that because I've seen her pic with her name beneath it there.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 7, 2006)

Choking... I'm always choking (myself). I don't take risks, period. I have to change that. Extreme shyness is crippling me.


----------



## saturdayasusual (Mar 7, 2006)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> Choking... I'm always choking (myself). I don't take risks, period. I have to change that. Extreme shyness is crippling me.




Don't be shy. Us girls won't bite.


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 7, 2006)

The issue for me is not shyness... I'm one of those guys who enjoys flirting and the romantic process... it's just a lack of big sexy girls around here... any ladies feel like a road trip to Ann Arbor in the next few weeks? Hehe


----------



## MissMirandaRae (Mar 7, 2006)

hehe,

my boyfriend and I have know each other for 3 years(and will have our 3 year anivarsary in june)

when I first met him he was shy too.. 

He said that he noticed me.. and I noticed him as well.

So one day in the school caffateria (college) he sat down at a table next to me. 

The first thing I said to him was "so what are you reading?" hehe and weve been attached at the hip since then.

we were at a club this last weekend and a friend of mine from there was talking about us, and some other girl over heard and was like omg you are going out with the cutest guy at the club. ahaha.. Then Was told that we were one of the best looking couples there.. (aww how cute).

Anyway..back to the subject..

My boyfriend isnt a die hard fa.. he can be attracted to all sizes male and female (gasp haaha). But he has made it very clear to me that he likes me for me and wheter I am my size or if I lost weight he would still like me..

Although he does think if might be fun if I was light enough so he could carry me over his sholder (what a caveman )

he is so silly.

ps, dont mind the sweaty face.. my makeup melted after dancing for a few hours strait (im an energetic fat girl) 

View attachment EMPIRE_OCT_01_05_032_P_.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 7, 2006)

Tragdor said:


> Frank since when was PAWG your board?



More importantly, when did he leave that demographic? His profile there says he's only 16. (24 June 1989)


----------



## dreamer72fem (Mar 7, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I am not sure that this is a new trend. I have been noticing young FA's for years. In fact, it seems that the vast majority (I know we have some exceptions here) of FA's are in their late teens/early to mid 20's..then there is a big gap where the 30's and 40's should be and they start reappearing around 50. I never have figured this one out - where do they go for all those years? It is hard for a girl trying to get a date



AMEN...I have noticed that also. Although I do tend to like the younger guys...I think because I have that odd, geeky, goofy personality at times that they accept more than some guys who are older. But then again....this is coming from someone who hasnt had a date in YEARS...lol
Stacey


----------



## altered states (Mar 7, 2006)

My question is: Do these guys know how UNBELIEVABLY FRIGGIN LUCKY they are? I'm 34, having come of age on the cusp of where cyberculture went from a small nerdy cult to the entire world. Any older FAs remember how much time they spent searching around, mostly in vain, for analog FA material?

At 11 I found a stack of my mom's boyfriend's wackmags. In one of them I found a little photo spread of a BBW and it was like gold. Randomly picking up an indie comic book a few years later with an incredible Ned Sonntag story about feederism was even better (still have it). When I got my hands on BUF and the Gent "Plumpers" special it was like winning the lottery. Dimensions (the paper version) was nirvana, a place where fat women were treated with class and respect, and the articles actually seemed to understand that I didn't hate myself or the women I was attracted to. Things couldn't get better, I thought. Then a few years later it went online. 

I always laughed in a not-so-nice way at codgers who'd say to me "Wow, to be young now..." Nothing like feeling karma biting me in the ass!


----------



## moonvine (Mar 7, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> The issue for me is not shyness... I'm one of those guys who enjoys flirting and the romantic process... it's just a lack of big sexy girls around here... any ladies feel like a road trip to Ann Arbor in the next few weeks? Hehe



If only I were a little younger.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 7, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> My question is: Do these guys know how UNBELIEVABLY FRIGGIN LUCKY they are? I'm 34, having come of age on the cusp of where cyberculture went from a small nerdy cult to the entire world. Any older FAs remember how much time they spent searching around, mostly in vain, for analog FA material?



I read this several minutes ago and I'm still laughing.


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 7, 2006)

Maybe it's me but in flesh-space, most of the guys who asked me out were at least 30! This was starting at age 16!!! 

If I was magically single today or tomorrow (which isn't happening), I couldn't see myself with an 18/19/20 year old. Some of my students are that age and even the good ones are immature.

I am glad younger guys can come to terms with their preferences.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 7, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> The issue for me is not shyness... I'm one of those guys who enjoys flirting and the romantic process... it's just a lack of big sexy girls around here... any ladies feel like a road trip to Ann Arbor in the next few weeks? Hehe



YOU are supposed to travel to the lady..not vice versa  Come on now, a gal doesn't want to have to do all the work


----------



## dreamer72fem (Mar 7, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> The issue for me is not shyness... I'm one of those guys who enjoys flirting and the romantic process... it's just a lack of big sexy girls around here... any ladies feel like a road trip to Ann Arbor in the next few weeks? Hehe



I almost took a road trip there this past weekend....a friend was (and still is) in U OF M hospital. I think it is about 2 hours or so from here by what my friend says.
Stacey


----------



## dreamer72fem (Mar 7, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> YOU are supposed to travel to the lady..not vice versa  Come on now, a gal doesn't want to have to do all the work



YES....I agree. And dont chicken out when you say you will...it really ticks people off...lol.
Stacey


----------



## moonvine (Mar 7, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> YES....I agree. And dont chicken out when you say you will...it really ticks people off...lol.
> Stacey



If they want to send me plane tickets...that is ok too.


----------



## AgentSkelly (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm a young FA myself....only 20 and single


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 7, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> YOU are supposed to travel to the lady..not vice versa  Come on now, a gal doesn't want to have to do all the work



Oh, there's no question I'd offer to travel... I'm all about chivalry, etc. My issue is that it's easier said than done. I don't have car access when I'm at school... sigh. Over the Summer, it's definitely more realistic... hehe


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 7, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Oh, there's no question I'd offer to travel... I'm all about chivalry, etc. My issue is that it's easier said than done. I don't have car access when I'm at school... sigh. Over the Summer, it's definitely more realistic... hehe




Make like superman..and FLY..lol


----------



## dreamer72fem (Mar 7, 2006)

AgentSkelly said:


> I'm a young FA myself....only 20 and single



Hey....I noticed you have a live journal....hope you dont mind that I add you as a friend on there...I have the same nick on there.
Stacey


----------



## Frank Castle (Mar 7, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> More importantly, when did he leave that demographic? His profile there says he's only 16. (24 June 1989)


I joined when I was 13. I'm still in that demograph


----------



## mouse (Mar 7, 2006)

Another... well the more I think about it the less comfortable I am giving myself labels (I hate them!!!)
I've grown up as the biracial, bisexual, FA woman you see (whoa dude whoa)... though I can only say it made me a cooler person.
Im 21 years old and in university.
I'm kind of chubby in my eyes, but it may only be my whacky ideals (for myself, no one else... I'm kind of a hypocrite!).
Anyways today or yesterday was my first day posting, nice to meet, hope to greet, all that jazz.
ps. I'm from the east coast! 
:kiss2:


----------



## pickleman357 (Mar 7, 2006)

I think finally the next generation has relised that skinny women aren't all that attractive. The rest of the world knows it, but North America was mutated somehow into thinking skinny was a good thing.

This gives me hope for the future!

And... being a young FA myself (Started liking thick chicks since I was 12) I'm glad I'm not a freak   :wubu: :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 7, 2006)

pickleman357 said:


> And... being a young FA myself (Started liking thick chicks since I was 12) I'm glad I'm not a freak   :wubu: :eat1: :eat2:


Nothing wrong with a little freak..or kink now and again!


----------



## pickleman357 (Mar 7, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Nothing wrong with a little freak..or kink now and again!



True. My g/f has shown me how much fun underarm fat can be. :smitten:


----------



## Angel (Mar 7, 2006)

Just because some men may prefer fat women, doesn't mean that they find all skinny women unattractive. 

Sure, there are a handful of guys who limit their preference range to girls weighing between 250 and 350 and wouldn't consider any girl outside of that range to be attractive, but I don't think that a whole generation sees it this way.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 7, 2006)

pickleman357 said:


> True. My g/f has shown me how much fun underarm fat can be. :smitten:



Do I dare ask? lol


----------



## UberAris (Mar 7, 2006)

I agree with ya, I'm an FA and prefir BBW/SSBBW company, but there are some thin girls I will say I'm attracted to, as well.


----------



## Jes (Mar 7, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Years ago I even got an email - I was so horrified that I still remember it - from some guy who was getting married in Austin (I'm presuming to a skinny woman). He wanted to meet up with me for sex when he was in town FOR HIS WEDDING. I wonder how *that* marriage turned out.
> 
> .



Such a good question, really. I've had that happen a few times here at Dim (guy with skinny gf who is clearly desperate for fat-girl action) recently and I'm always left thinking: how hollow is HIS relationship? How sad, in a way. Not for me, I mean, for him and her.


----------



## pickleman357 (Mar 8, 2006)

Angel said:


> Just because some men may prefer fat women, doesn't mean that they find all skinny women unattractive.
> 
> Sure, there are a handful of guys who limit their preference range to girls weighing between 250 and 350 and wouldn't consider any girl outside of that range to be attractive, but I don't think that a whole generation sees it this way.



Oh absolutely. But having a diverse population of people liking all sorts of other people is what we should be trying to build. Not "if you're fat, you're ugly" which is kinda what we have/had.

And skinny woman are still attractive to me, they're lovely. Just... not in that way. At all.


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Mar 8, 2006)

Ever since my first g/f who was bigger, after that ive allways been drawn to bigger ladies...


----------



## Recliner (Mar 8, 2006)

goo goo gaa gaa


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 8, 2006)

I think it's more of a preference than a need, with me at least. I prefer fat girls over skinny ones, but it really depends on the individual. If Carla were to suddenly lose 200 pounds I'd probably still be attracted to her because she'd still be her. Maybe not as much, but I can't say that all attraction would be gone.

...and if she were to suddenly gain 200 pounds I'd probably celebrate 

Hey, I'm only human.

=Divals


----------



## moonvine (Mar 8, 2006)

Jes said:


> Such a good question, really. I've had that happen a few times here at Dim (guy with skinny gf who is clearly desperate for fat-girl action) recently and I'm always left thinking: how hollow is HIS relationship? How sad, in a way. Not for me, I mean, for him and her.




Well, especially for her, if she doesn't know. I felt so bad I had no way to contact her and let her know. Can you imagine a guy hooking up with some internet chick on the eve of your wedding? (Not that there is anything wrong with hooking up with some internet chick in general. But on the eve of your wedding, unless you have an open relationship, bad juju I think).


----------



## moonvine (Mar 8, 2006)

Angel said:


> Just because some men may prefer fat women, doesn't mean that they find all skinny women unattractive.
> 
> Sure, there are a handful of guys who limit their preference range to girls weighing between 250 and 350 and wouldn't consider any girl outside of that range to be attractive, but I don't think that a whole generation sees it this way.




Well, I can say that of the FA's I know, most of them don't notice thin women at all. Kinda like how men who like thin women often don't see/notice us. I mean, the FA's I know don't say OMG YUCK A THIN WOMAN..they just don't see them.

Most of the FAs I know IRL and see at NAAFA events and such are older though. That may make a difference.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 8, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Well, especially for her, if she doesn't know. I felt so bad I had no way to contact her and let her know. Can you imagine a guy hooking up with some internet chick on the eve of your wedding? (Not that there is anything wrong with hooking up with some internet chick in general. But on the eve of your wedding, unless you have an open relationship, bad juju I think).



What about if the bride is invited and accepts?


----------



## moonvine (Mar 8, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> What about if the bride is invited and accepts?



Then that is entirely their business - it is the part about the other party not knowing that bothers me. But that was not the case in this instance. (I still would have sent him packing, but would have been a shred nicer about it than I was).


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 8, 2006)

pickleman357 said:


> True. My g/f has shown me how much fun underarm fat can be. :smitten:


Ok Ok..lol..I can't back down from a dare...tell me..LOL


----------



## pickleman357 (Mar 8, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Ok Ok..lol..I can't back down from a dare...tell me..LOL



Since, the fat attached to the arm, has no organs behind it, nor does it have a lot of muscle like legs do; it is pure fat. After playing around with it, I've found it to be _incredibly _soft, and she has found that it feels great to have it massaged like a wad of dough.

so not only am I enjoying the feel of my woman, she is also getting a massage out of it at the same time in a way that she's never felt before.

I would give it a shot if I were you.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 8, 2006)

pickleman357 said:


> Since, the fat attached to the arm, has no organs behind it, nor does it have a lot of muscle like legs do; it is pure fat. After playing around with it, I've found it to be _incredibly _soft, and she has found that it feels great to have it massaged like a wad of dough.
> 
> so not only am I enjoying the feel of my woman, she is also getting a massage out of it at the same time in a way that she's never felt before.
> 
> I would give it a shot if I were you.



humm..I'm not sure I have enough arm fat? I tried to massage it and it hurt..good gravy..maybe I just did it wrong


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm sure that varies between women. It might hurt some, some might REALLY enjoy it, some might not mind it, and some might find it too ticklish to take. Fat itself is pure fat. Stomachs do not get so much bigger, fat just piles all. Therefor, on a very large woman, there's a lot of pure fat. Always fun to play with of course.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 9, 2006)

I so agree with you on this MistcalMisty.

We Fat people are very warm and loving and to top that, soft, cuddly and sensual. And I am so glad that the younger generation is more accepting to us than many our own age, although, there are more and more Size Acceptance issues that are comming up everyday and people are starting to know that it is not a bad thing to be BIG. IT not only is a lifestyle, but it is also an attitude!

I know that many of the teens around this area love me and they all call me MOM and don't think nothing of my size at all. They like me just the way that I am. Loving, soft, understanding and kind.

My hat's off to the young FA's all of them!!!


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 9, 2006)

Awww, thanks for the love Ladyrose... really sweet of you. You big beautiful women give us young FA's fantastic reason to show the love


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 10, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Awww, thanks for the love Ladyrose... really sweet of you. You big beautiful women give us young FA's fantastic reason to show the love


 
I love men of all sizes, ages and nationalities and even though a *BIG Woman*, I can love them all because they accept me the way that I am, *BIG*, *SENSUAL, DESIRABLE* and *FREE* from feeling that I have to hide who and what I am from public scrutiny.

Again I say *"MY HATS OFF TO ALL THE LOVELY MEN *(especially the younger ones)* HERE AT DIMENSIONS AND IN THIS WORLD OF FAT ACCEPTANCE."*


----------



## Doug94 (Mar 10, 2006)

im glad to see theres more people like me wheni was younger allthough im still young(25),but until about a year ago I never meant too many other FA's .most young guys i know just wouldnt admit too it I guesss...which is too bad


----------



## Krazykhat (Mar 11, 2006)

Word........


----------



## olivefun (Mar 11, 2006)

oh, I see..


----------



## randomalex (Apr 25, 2006)

good to see so many younger FA's on the board - im only 19!
ive known since i was 14 when i got my 1st crush on a girl in my maths class. for some reason, i just couldnt take my eyes off her. i also found myself just staring and larger girls throughout my teenage years, so this developed into my preference for bbws.
however this is prolly the only place where i can say out loud my preference as im scared if i tell any of my friends they will think im a freak!


----------



## Jes (Apr 25, 2006)

randomalex said:


> .
> however this is prolly the only place where i can say out loud my preference as im scared if i tell any of my friends they will think im a freak!


NO HASSELHOF for YOU!


----------



## randomalex (Apr 25, 2006)

Ok there are some scary people on this board!


----------



## olivefun (Apr 25, 2006)

A few months ago I was seeing a very young FA that has recently started to contact me again.
He is way too young for me, and yet I am going to get together with him friday. It is dreadful to say, but if he was 10 years older, he'd still be too young for me, but it wouldn't be an issue for me at all.

What is the difference?
Why do the numbers matter... to me...?
I guess it depends on what we want, each one of us.

This young man and I have different points of reference, and yet we meet in some spots from different routes.

It can be quite exciting, if both people have an open mind.

Right now I am not sure how much room I have on my dance card, but I enjoy the company of this young person for exactly what makes him different from me, and hehe, his (youthful) boldness.


----------



## Jane (Apr 25, 2006)

olivefun said:


> A few months ago I was seeing a very young FA that has recently started to contact me again.
> He is way too young for me, and yet I am going to get together with him friday. It is dreadful to say, but if he was 10 years older, he'd still be too young for me, but it wouldn't be an issue for me at all.
> 
> What is the difference?
> ...



Olive, at times when I haven't had friends of varying ages, I've felt my life to be incomplete.

I have friends from 2 years old to early 80's that I see on a regular basis now.

Now if you're talking something SLIGHTLY different than friendship...21 to dead is my limit.

(A girl has to have her standards)


----------



## olivefun (Apr 25, 2006)

I certainly understand the need for variety and balance in my friendships and mentors, and those that I mentor too. Like many of us, we play different roles, dependent on requirements. 

There are always elders and children in my world. 
I love having a garden with a myriad of blossoms, each with their own growing season. 

I value the wisdom and perspectives from the disabled (differently abled) people in my world as well. My blind friend sees much that I do not. 

But for a lover, I really have different needs and desires. 
The FA knows he wants a certain kind of body to get his uh juices flowing.. there are things that get me going too. 
Having a lover who is unsure of himself has never been a turn on for me at any age. The likelihood that this would happen with a younger man is greater. 

Obviously, the young fellow who I am talking about is incredibly romantic and sensitive and yes, he is young and inexperienced, but in this particular case, it works in his favour.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Apr 25, 2006)

I feel old with all the young fas


----------



## olivefun (Apr 25, 2006)

chippy, don't worry, you have it going on!


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 27, 2006)

What one lacks in age, one makes up for in experience, wit, suave and sophistication.  :nods:


----------



## olivefun (Apr 27, 2006)

I guess what the wise person does is appreciate the young person for the privileges of youth, the vitality, enthusiasm and those other sweet things and remember that when we are with an older person, to appreciate the perspectives, experience and those particular points of view that make this person unique. 

Each has their own merits It is always foolhardy to yell at a fish for not knowing how to fly. 

I know, my head and heart have been tricked in the past, but I am still able to begin and belive in new thrills. 


Olive


----------



## moonvine (Apr 27, 2006)

olivefun said:


> Having a lover who is unsure of himself has never been a turn on for me at any age. The likelihood that this would happen with a younger man is greater.



I have always found the opposite to be the case. Of course, my experiences are often different from other peoples.


----------



## olivefun (Apr 27, 2006)

OK
There are many kinds of definitions for Unsure
"Is this ok?"
"I hope I am not doing things wrong.."
"Do you think I am an alright kisser..?"
"How did you feel when I touched you just now"


There is that, and a bold young person that doesn't know what they are doing, how to explain what they feel but is boldly going forward wanting new experiences.

An insecure person is not fun to be around. Especially if you don't know them well.


----------



## moonvine (Apr 27, 2006)

olivefun said:


> OK
> There are many kinds of definitions for Unsure
> "Is this ok?"
> "I hope I am not doing things wrong.."
> ...



I agree, but what I am saying is that I have always found young men to be less insecure (in all ways) than older men. I can guarantee you none of the above phrases ever passed my last bf's lips, and he was 24. That would drive me insane. In fact I am sure that things would never get to that point with such an insecure person. I just cannot deal with things like that.


----------



## Jane (Apr 27, 2006)

olivefun said:


> chippy, don't worry, you have it going on!


And I could comment further if I had seen the Chippy butt pics like everyone else did.

SIGH!!!!


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 27, 2006)

You girls'd hate me. I'm so so insecure x.x

=Divals


----------



## Elfcat (Apr 27, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> Well to each our own then Uber.



I'm sure you must have read 19


----------



## Elfcat (Apr 27, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> Well to each our own then Uber.



I'm sure you must have read 1984. Remember Winston & Julia's last conversation before being captured?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Apr 27, 2006)

Yes. We FA's do rock. Think the more open about his preference, the cooler an FA comes across. Really. Just like I look for confidence in a BBW, I figure an FA's confidence is equally as important.



Jay West Coast


----------

